# Paramedic to RN in central Tx



## EMTP (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok I know this is an iffy subject and some people disagree with taking a bridge program, but I have pretty much already decided. I am strictly looking for information as to what schools provide this program. I know Excelsior offered it, but they are no longer allowed/accepted in Tx. Any other programs you guys may have heard of or tried?


----------



## tcd (Feb 1, 2012)

EMTP said:


> Ok I know this is an iffy subject and some people disagree with taking a bridge program, but I have pretty much already decided. I am strictly looking for information as to what schools provide this program. I know Excelsior offered it, but they are no longer allowed/accepted in Tx. Any other programs you guys may have heard of or tried?



Austin Community College has a Paramedic to RN track.  Have a look at this link to see it and find other programs in Texas that offer similar options.  Look under the column called "PM to RN Track".

Texas Approved Professional Nursing Education Programs - 2012
http://www.bon.texas.gov/nursingeducation/edudocs/rnschools.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## EMTP (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks a ton! That really did help.

Much appreciated.


----------

